# SHINE STREETs Nissan Sentra



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

Hi, Do any of you remember the Shine Street Nissan Sentra that was at the LA Auto Show in 1999? If anybody has links or picture it would greatly be appreciated. Thanks

Shine Street Nissan Sentra
18-inch Enkei wheels
Yellow pearl paint
Yellow and black leather interior
Body kit and rear wing
Lowered suspension


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

I had one picture saved..If anybody has more picture of this car please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's the first time I've seen it.
Looks pretty crazy.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

looks a tad ricey


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

nismo13GTiR said:


> *I had one picture saved..If anybody has more picture of this car please let me know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that A LONG TIME AGO, it used to be on the importfan old site!!!!!! I asked them about it but they have a habbit of not getting back to people!!!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *looks a tad ricey *


So do you, so there.....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *looks a tad ricey *


no.... thats wrong...







ITS REALLY RICEY!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hahaha
yeah thats what i was going to say, but didnt want to offend anyone too much


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

too man stickers and letters .....Why the Kanji?? >_<


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe it's SPONSORED!

I would gladly run those banners if I was getting free goods.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

i love the bumper but i just dont like the grill


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Maybe it's SPONSORED!
> 
> I would gladly run those banners if I was getting free goods.   *


.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *looks a tad ricey *


----------

